# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mannen en castratie

## erik zomerland

Mannen en Castratie
Een onderwerp dat ik eens wil aansnijden is het castreren van mannen.

Ik vind er op Nederlandse websites vrij weinig teksten over.

Vanuit allerlei verschillende achtergronden en motieven geredeneerd blijkt de wens tot castratie bij veel mannen te leven.

Als er dan in je eigen familie nogal wat mannen aan prostaatkanker zijn overleden geeft je dat toch een punt om over na te denken.

Dit thema komt trouwens veel terug op de Amerikaanse websites. Gehuwde mannen beschouwen hun castratie als een ultimate gift aan hun vrouw waarmee ze dus hun onvoorwaardelijke liefde aan haar tot uitdrukking brengen.

Soms noemen mannen zelf het motief van praktisch gemak aangevoerd omdat ze vinden dat zij bij hun aktiviteiten op het gebied van werk en sport hinder van de balzak ondervinden.

Mijn wens is dat er een discussie over dit onderwerp ontstaat waarin naast degene er over nadenken ook degenen die castratie ervaren hebben aan het woord zullen komen.

----------


## christel1

Wat versta jij onder "castratie" ? Het wegnemen van de teelballen of een vasectomie, het zich laten steriel maken om geen kinderen meer te kunnen verwekken ? Want dat zijn 2 totaal verschillende onderwerpen. Ik denk niet dat er veel "gecastreerde mannen" rondlopen die vinden dat ze een "ultimate gift" hiermee aan hun vrouw geven. Misschien een beetje meer uitleg hierover geven ?

----------


## erik zomerland

Nee, het gaat hier echt om het laten weghalen van de zaadballen. Het blijkt dat er op dit onderwerp in Nederland nogal een taboe schijnt te rusten, op het internet vind je er op Nederlandse websites nauwelijks iets over. Dit in tegenstelling tot de Verenigde Staten waar tal van websites aan dit onderwerp aandacht schenken, zoals Eunuch Archives en Tribes.
Op de laatste staan ook mooie, en daar bedoel ik zeker niet mee pornografische, foto’s.
Mijn vrouw en ik hebben samen veel websites over dit onderwerp bekeken waarbij de kwaliteit van de websites uiteenliep van banaal pornografisch en sadistisch tot goed kwalitatief beschouwend.
De websites belichten ook de verschillende methoden waarop de castratie uitgevoerd kan worden. Naast de normale manier waarbij de ingreep in een ziekenhuis of in een privé-kliniek verricht wordt zijn er ook de zogenaamde „cutters”, in het Nederlands zou je het dierensnijders kunnen noemen, die de ingreep uitoefenen.
Uiteraard is dit onbevoegd medisch handelen en dus onwettig, vandaar dat de aktiviteiten van deze lieden in het ondergrondse circuit plaatsvinden.
Castratie is een onderwerp dat in al zijn aspecten in de VS nogal leeft getuige het aantal websites dat aan dit onderwerp gewijd is, terwijl het in Nederland onderbelicht is.

----------

